
Don't settle for a local maximum - dragosmocrii
https://dragoshmocrii.com/do-not-settle-for-a-local-maximum/
======
abusoufiyan
>There are so many opportunities in this world, it is highly unlikely that
there is nothing better for you, than say, your current job. Unless you’re
number one on Forbes richest people, you know there’s room for growth.

If anything, aren't all the people on that list having tons of room for growth
(because all their capital can be invested and grow with great returns)?

I also just don't like this weird faux life advice that's based on absolutely
no real-world anything. Isn't it bad to think of our life as a race and that
we have to achieve some "maximum" or else? What's wrong with a local maximum
in terms of money or power or whatever else OP might think of as success when
its coupled with the things that really matter: family, community, love,
respect, etc.

~~~
dragosmocrii
wealth in terms of money was just an example, because it's easy to quantify
and compare numbers. the idea can be applied to other non-material things,
like family and relationships: there is always room to be a better
parent/mother/son/daughter, and there is also room to be better towards your
significant other. it's not life advice, it's just a reflection. but
personally i think constant improvement is what makes us better and our lives
interesting, otherwise we'd be stuck in the stone age.

------
truniqid
can't disagree with that. steve jobs had to leave apple, just to return later
and grow the company even bigger. jack ma was refused to literally every job
interview he had, just to later start his multi-billion Alibaba business. the
list continues

